# The Origin of The White Wedding Dress!



## beer-b-q (Feb 9, 2010)

*IT MUST HAVE BEEN A VERY BRAVE MAN WHO WROTE THIS!**

IT'S AN EVEN BRAVER ONE WHO FORWARDS IT*


[font=&quot]  Son asked his mother the following question:
 "Mom, why are wedding dresses white?"  The mother looks at her son and replies:
 "Son, this shows your friends and relatives that your bride is pure."
 The son thanks his Mom and goes off to double-check this with his father.
 "Dad why are wedding dresses white?"
 The father looks at his son in surprise and says:
[/font]_*"Son, all household appliances come in white."*_


----------



## the iceman (Feb 10, 2010)




----------



## tjoff (Feb 10, 2010)

LMAO  Read it to the wife and then got a dirty look.
Just copied and pasted into an email to a few friends  That is funny stuff.


----------



## scarbelly (Feb 10, 2010)

Paul that is way too funny- Wife is away on business trip cant wait to share this with her - while she is away of course - I am not that stupid
LOL


----------



## scrapiron (Feb 10, 2010)

I am a chicken. I will not be sharing with my wife, but it is a great joke.

I also love the Chuck Norris thumbs up. That is a classic.


----------



## silverwolf636 (Feb 10, 2010)

I told my wife and she commented, That I (me) did not where white when we got married but I (me) should now....... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





--ray--
(0||||0)


----------

